# COOL LITTLE COLSON . . Cheap ! !



## onecatahula (Jan 2, 2015)

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bik/4801725569.html


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2015)

*I love it!!*



onecatahula said:


> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bik/4801725569.html



that would be a good small twin to the one I just bought. Except mines not a loop tail. Rob.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 2, 2015)

I sent him an email, would be great for my daughter when she outgrows her Colson 20". She's only a year and a half but I'm thinking WAY ahead!!


----------



## eeapo (Jan 3, 2015)

Snugg fitting fenders, why cant they do that now


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 3, 2015)

The owner is not into shipping


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2015)

Come on! It's so small, it'll fit in a USPS flat rate box!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 3, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> The owner is not into shipping




I saw a bike I wanted in Tennessee and the seller wouldn't ship.i went on the computer and found a few bike shops near and one said they would pack it for 55 bucks.i sent a call tag from FedEx and got the bike a week later.only catch is the seller would need to drop it off.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 4, 2015)

I really want the bike, and could persuade the owner to help get me the bike, but at the same time a set of fenders I need popped up for the same price! If he still has it in a month...


----------

